# Which Wireless Keyboard & Mouse Combo I Should Buy Under 2000 Rs. ?



## Aakarshan (May 19, 2018)

I am looking to buy an wireless KB & mouse combo under 2000 bucks ,
I have zeroed in on two models Logitech - MK 275 and MK 345.
The Logitech MK 275 does comes with extra multimedia keys and it does comes with 3 years warranty.
Logitech MK 345 does not come with extra multimedia keys and it does have 1 year warranty.

Logitech MK 275 looks are not good
Logitech MK 345 looks are good.

The Logitech MK 275 comes with the mouse model M 185
and The Logitech MK 345 comes with the mouse model M 275

I am buying MK 275 at 1500 Rs and
MK 345 at 1800 Rs.

Other models which i am considering are 

Logitech MK 235
Dell KM 117.

Please guys help me to buying a wireless keyboard.
Other suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 19, 2018)

Both are non-unifying combos so never lose the usb wifi adapter.Other than that I prefer warranty over looks especially with keyboards/mouse as issues usually develop after a year of moderate to heavy usage.


----------



## Aakarshan (May 19, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Both are non-unifying combos so never lose the usb wifi adapter.Other than that I prefer warranty over looks especially with keyboards/mouse as issues usually develop after a year of moderate to heavy usage.


Yes you are right but the mouse i am getting with MK 345 is M 275 and the keyboard does feels good. but it does comes with only 1 year warranty.

On the other side MK 275 does comes with mouse M 185 but it does comes with the 3 years warranty.

Check out these 

Logitech MK345 Wireless Laptop Keyboard - Logitech : Flipkart.com

Logitech MK275 Wireless Laptop Keyboard - Logitech : Flipkart.com

Or should i look for others.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 19, 2018)

It depends on your usage,for regular usage I don't think mouse matters much unless it has a poor design.For gaming/mouse intensive stuff you will get significant benefits by using a better design mouse.

Under 2k budget I don't think there is any better option than logitech.


----------



## Aakarshan (May 19, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> It depends on your usage,for regular usage I don't think mouse matters much unless it has a poor design.For gaming/mouse intensive stuff you will get significant benefits by using a better design mouse.
> 
> Under 2k budget I don't think there is any better option than logitech.


Okay now I am confused.
What would be your suggestion for a KB and mouse under 2000.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 20, 2018)

Why confused,except for the looks MK275 has longer warranty?Only thing is whether M185 mouse that comes with it is similar or much inferior than M275 mouse that comes with MK345(where did you get this info anyway?).I have used MK270R & its mouse seems alright to me but then I don't use mouse much except for browsing & video player.


----------



## hotshot05 (May 21, 2018)

@Aakarshan I have the MK345 combo. The mouse is very good as it is contoured for a right handed person. I have been using the mouse extensively for 2 years and it works great. Have not used the keyboard much and so can't tell anything about its longevity. But it is pretty comfortable to type on. 
Multimedia shortcuts are there on the MK345 keyboard (zoom in on the flipkart image and you will be able to see the markings. You will need to press Fn key to use those shortcuts.)

I have not used the other combo and so won't be able to provide direct comparison.  But I really like the mouse provided in the MK345 combo.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------

